# Huge slab



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Probably not true but rumor is it was caught in Illinois in a private pond.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks like it has been photoshopped.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

and not even a good job


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I caught one about like that this summer... 

I dont visit this section often, but your title caught my eye.. because the whole scenario haunts me.

I dont ever crappie fish, so I didnt know any better and just filleted it. I know it taped close to 18"... Makes me sick looking back at the lake records now...

Guess I will never know....


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

justinsfa said:


> I caught one about like that this summer...
> 
> I dont visit this section often, but your title caught my eye.. because the whole scenario haunts me.
> 
> ...


Wow! 18" slab! Where did you catch it?


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

slabnabbin said:


> Wow! 18" slab! Where did you catch it?


Fork.

Its embarrassing that I fileted it without getting a weight and solid tape.... lol

I dont think it would have gotten the lake record, but it would have been **** close if it didn't.

I've probably only caught 20 crappie in my whole life.... lesson learned... always do your research.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

When in doubt... weigh on a certified scale!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

tbone2374 said:


> When in doubt... weigh on a certified scale!


Hahaha... I wasn't in doubt... I just had no clue what so ever.

It never hit me that an 18" fish could be even be considered a lake record. Coming from the coast, a fish that size just doesnt seem like a big deal.

I would have never even known if I hadn't shown the pic to my BIL... he about fell out of his chair... by then the fish was in my buddy's stomach.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

My older brother (God rest his soul) caught a 4.5 pound crappie on Toledo Bend about 12 years ago. Had his picture in the local paper.


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

*crappie*

saw one about 4yrs ago caught less than a mile from where i work in a private pond weighed 3.5lbs just outside port neches texas


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

I catch 18+" all the time. If I could post from my phone I would show em. Biggest is 21" 1\4. 3.8lbs


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I saw a little better than 4 pounder caught several years ago in Arkansas buy a guy we were fishing with. Their boat broke down out in the middle of the lake and the guy in the front dropped a pink jig in about 20' of water. That fish was huge but something about the one pictured looks strange. It almost looks like a mix between a crappie and a largemouth.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Real similar to this one, caught day before yesterday... almost 2 lbs.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I agree, it looks like it has been photoshopped.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

My mother caught a 4 lb Crappie back in 1978 at Kickapoo Creek. It never dawned on us to have it officially weighed. We were looking too forward to eating it and we did the next day.


----------

